# Dumbest song lyrics



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

While out driving this weekend, my husband and I were listening to the radio and the song about "got her out of my bed but can't get her out of my head" came on. DH said it was so dumb. I didn't think it was that bad.

I think the lamest lyric is Keith Urban's song where he rhymes weather and sweater....:umno:

Any song lyrics bug you?


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

i just love music.....i love it all.


----------



## paradox (Nov 19, 2012)

LOL - Elkhound - apparently you have never heard "What does the fox say?"


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

paradox said:


> LOL - Elkhound - apparently you have never heard "What does the fox say?"


it says yap yap....lol.


----------



## DEKE01 (Jul 17, 2013)

A song about a dude who REALLY likes his cake. SUng by Donna Summer

MacArthur Park Lyrics



Spring was never waiting for us, girl
It ran one step ahead
As we followed in the dance

Between the parted pages and the prayers
Still love's hot, fevered iron
Like a striped pair of pants

MacArthur's Park is melting in the dark
All the sweet, green icing flowing down
Someone left the cake out in the rain

I don't think that I can take it
'Cause it took so long to bake it
And I'll never have that recipe again, oh noooooo

I recall the yellow cotton dress
Foaming like a wave
On the ground around your knees
Birds like tender babies in your hands
And the old men playing checkers, by the trees

MacArthur's Park is melting in the dark
All the sweet, green icing flowing down
Someone left the cake out in the rain

I don't think that I can take it
'Cause it took so long to bake it
And I'll never have that recipe again, oh noooooo

(Short instrumental interlude)

There would be another song for me
For I will sing it
There would be another dream for me
Someone will bring it

I will drink the wine while it is warm
And never let you catch me looking at the sun
And after all the loves of my life
After all the loves of my life, you'll still be the one

I will take my life into my hands and I will use it
I will win the worship in their eyes and I will lose it
I will have the things that I desire
And my passion flow like rivers through the sky

And after all the loves of my life
Oh, after all the loves of my life
I'll be thinking of you - and wondering why


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

The worst song ever!!! and its on the radio all the time...he tried to copy all the other farm songs, but winner winner catfish dinner....its chicken dinner!! This song just sucks


[youtube]2YS7gLotH0Y[/youtube]


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

elkhound said:


> it says yap yap....lol.


Actually, a fox makes a loud scream that sounds like a woman being attacked. Creepiest sound EVER!!!

And yes, that fox song is super lame but my daughter and my students love it. I really don't have a problem with it because it doesn't have bad language or sexual innuendos (which is rare nowadays!)


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Fowler said:


> The worst song ever!!! and its on the radio all the time...he tried to copy all the other farm songs, but winner winner catfish dinner....its chicken dinner!! This song just sucks


I agree! Can't stand that song! Also can't stand Luke Bryan's nasal voice. 

What about that country song ******* Crazy? YUCK!! It's so awful!!! Here's just a little of it:

Gonna drive like hell through your neighborhood
Park this Silverado on your front lawn
Crank up a little Hank, sit on the hood and drink
I'm about to get my ----ed off on

I'm gonna aim my headlights into your bedroom windows
Throw empty beer cans at both of your shadows
I didn't come here to start a fight, but I'm up for anything tonight
You know you broke the wrong heart baby, and drove me ******* crazy


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I like that one because.....well dont really know why but it's catchy....and seems to fit the ******* criteria.....LOL!!!


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Oh and he better have a bigger truck then mine if he's gonna get beer cans thrown at my house...LOL!!


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

shanzone2001 said:


> Actually, a fox makes a loud scream that sounds like a woman being attacked. Creepiest sound EVER!!!
> 
> And yes, that fox song is super lame but my daughter and my students love it. I really don't have a problem with it because it doesn't have bad language or sexual innuendos (which is rare nowadays!)



ok teacher spell this sound....lol....yap yap covers it in my world....lol....doh...think i will go back to my corner now.


[YOUTUBE]uIR8RtI9kaw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

RED fox, Elkhound!!! Creepy!


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

I don't even consider Luke Bryan, Eric Church, and the other baseball cap crew to be country music artists.
They play for the folks who buy a pair of boots and a cowboy hat to play dress up at their concert. It is fake country.

AND... that song (Fowler) has the dumbest line about his hop hop/country CD. Anyone I know who enjoys TRUE country music does NOT listen to hip hop!!!


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

shanzone2001 said:


> I don't even consider Luke Bryan, Eric Church, and the other baseball cap crew to be country music artists.
> They play for the folks who buy a pair of boots and a cowboy hat to play dress up at their concert. It is fake country.
> 
> AND... that song (Fowler) has the dumbest line about his hop hop/country CD. Anyone I know who enjoys TRUE country music does NOT listen to hip hop!!!


Whatever, school marm...arent you missing the Barney show...I like you you like me we're a happy family....LOL


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Easy on being the mean girl...and for the record, I am the furthest thing from being a school marm!!! You suck! :Bawling:

When my students won't be quiet I start singing Barney. They hate it but it works.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

I can't stand the Badonkadonk song by Trace Adkins. He's a nice piece of eye candy, but that song-bleck!


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Eye candy....LOL!

Is it just me or is Terri in rare form today? Maybe she does need Elk to hose her off!!!!!! =)


----------



## okiemom (May 12, 2002)

try the new Britnay Spears song.... yikes....


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

I absolutely cannot stand "When the sun goes down" by Kenny Chesney and Uncle Cracker. Have you ever noticed the more you hate a song, the more likely you are to know every word? LOL


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

This goes back a number of years. The song, "He Quit Loving Her Today" by George Jones. I thought and still think it's dumb. Of course he quit loving her! He also quit breathing!


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Maybe she just needs ho......I better not go there.......


----------



## TRellis (Sep 16, 2013)

shanzone2001 said:


> Any song lyrics bug you?



Or how about song titles????

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r0qBaBb1Y-U"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r0qBaBb1Y-U[/ame]


Does anyone know exactly what a "Sussudio" is???

I do not think Phil Collins knows either....

I have always liked the song, the title just always bothered me.

TRellis


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

I can only rarely understand the lyrics in any song. I listen to music all the time but really can't pick out the words. Wish i could, i think i would enjoy it even more,


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

doingitmyself said:


> I can only rarely understand the lyrics in any song. I listen to music all the time but really can't pick out the words. Wish i could, i think i would enjoy it even more,


Or not. Sometimes the lyrics just ruin a good tune!!


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Was there ever a dumber song with more vacuous lyrics than this one?


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h9nE2spOw_o[/ame]


I wwwwwiiiiinnnnnnnn!!!!!!


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

Ardie/WI said:


> This goes back a number of years. The song, "He Quit Loving Her Today" by George Jones. I thought and still think it's dumb. Of course he quit loving her! He also quit breathing!


Thats just so wrong on so many levels


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Raeven what song did you post? I can't pull those links up.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Shanny... it's 'Sugar, Sugar,' by The Archies. <wretch!!>


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Yup Raeven. You win. Proud of yourself now? LOL


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Don't think l know that one....lucky me, huh??? Lol


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

ROFL, Shan, it's for us oldies... and it's a bad, bad earworm. Be very glad you don't know it!!!

You COULD always look it up... I mean... you don't want to be left out, do you?


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Try Witch Doctor. Uh E Uh Ah Ah, Pun Tang, walla walla bing bang


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

THIS SoNG! IS LIKE NAILS ON a ChalkBOARD!

[youtube]npbiMJzNJII[/youtube]


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Will you people please post the song title for us folks who are download challenged???????


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

Sugarland, OOOOOO OOOO OOOO OOO OOOO OOOO OOOO OOOO song


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Yep, that one gets a big "ICK!"


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I posted my title, thank u


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Thank you, FBB. :grin:


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Raeven said:


> Was there ever a dumber song with more vacuous lyrics than this one?
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h9nE2spOw_o
> ...


UH OH! I like that song...


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Huh, I wonder why the youtubes don't show up like they used to... the youtube shows up for me. So strange!! Guess I'll have to go back to the old way of posting them.

Terri, you are always tasteful... the defect in taste is undoubtedly mine. But that song makes my teeth itch!!!


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

You're too kind! It IS a sappy song, but I'd much rather listen to it then any rap crap.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

ROFL!! You're tempting me to post rap crap...


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

> A song about a dude who REALLY likes his cake. SUng by Donna Summer
> 
> MacArthur Park Lyrics


OMG, that's the first thing that came to my mind, too ... you beat me to it! :hysterical:


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

These lyrics are L A M E

Jungle Love - Steve Miller Band

I met you on somebody's island 
You thought you had known me before 
I brought you a crate of papaya 
They waited all night by your door 
You probably wouldn't remember 
I probably couldn't forget 
Jungle love in the surf in the pouring rain 
Everything's better when wet 

Jungle love it's drivin' me mad 
It's makin' me crazy 
Jungle love it's drivin' me mad 
It's makin' me crazy 

But lately you live in the jungle 
I never see you alone 
But we need some definite answers 
So I thought I would write you a poem 
The question to everyone's answer 
Is usually asked from within 
But the patterns of the rain 
And the truth they contain 
Have written my life on your skin 

Jungle love it's drivin' me mad 
It's makin' me crazy 
Jungle love it's drivin' me mad 
It's makin' me crazy 

You treat me like I was your ocean 
You swim in my blood when it's warm 
My cycles of circular motion 
Protect you and keep you from harm 
You live in a world of illusion 
Where everything's peaches and cream 
We all face a scarlet conclusion 
But we spend our time in a dream 

Jungle love it's drivin' me mad 
It's makin' me crazy 
Jungle love it's drivin' me mad 
It's makin' me crazy


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Good one, Shy.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

I see your sugar and raise you ducks. 

All of a sudden I began to change
I was on the dance floor acting strange
Flapping my arms I began to cluck
Look at me..
I'm the disco duck

[YOUTUBE]IgPgavmY99U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

What about "Tears in my Beer" by Hank Sr.? I like it anyway...


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Terri in WV said:


> I see your sugar and raise you ducks.
> 
> All of a sudden I began to change
> I was on the dance floor acting strange
> ...


Ok, ok, ok, ok <Joe Pesci voice>...

This one leaves me torn. Very torn!! On one hand, I completely HATE this song!! But... in Oregon... all things Duck... <biting lip>

Just this once, I will support my team and swallow my rising gorge...

Evil, evil Terri!! I cede my trophy to you!!


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

roflmao...i bet few have heard this...i no longer go in the coop....lol 


[YOUTUBE]vYNK8A_bXwA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

But...!!!

There's always:


[YOUTUBE]otCpCn0l4Wo[/YOUTUBE]


Hah!!! Take THAT!!


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

homesteadingtodays theme song



[YOUTUBE]VvcohzJvviQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

LOL, elk... you've got a serious contender there. 

I know when I'm outclassed and outflanked -- the battle is between you and Terri!


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

[youtube]149jGeIlx3I[/youtube]


----------



## DEKE01 (Jul 17, 2013)

Once in a lifetime, a song comes along that is so moving, so meaningful, so perfect, it changes your life for ever more. I give you, the Llama Song

[YOUTUBE][ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zRozKfYGFVc[/ame][/YOUTUBE]

I don't know why 2 llama songs are appearing, but I believe it makes the music twice as good. You can listen to them both at the same time like it is a musical round and it will make it easier to answer the question that has plagued mankind since he first went to South America..."Did you ever see a llama kiss a llama on the llama, llama's llama taste of llama. Llama, llama, duck."


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

its all i can do to keep from jacking this thread with tunes....i need rehab....lol


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Oooohhh, it pains me to have to do this! :runforhills: 

[YOUTUBE]xBYV_7a0FQs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

It's only a minute and twenty-nine seconds... and yet it feels like an eternity.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Terri in WV said:


> Oooohhh, it pains me to have to do this! :runforhills:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]xBYV_7a0FQs[/YOUTUBE]


We have an undisputed winner. I just slit my wrists.


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

[youtube]ZyaK3jo4Sl4[/youtube]


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)




----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Boy, you guys know some truly rank songs!!!


----------



## DEKE01 (Jul 17, 2013)

And here's one from when the DD was just a wee lass and knew how to drive her parents nuts

[YOUTUBE][ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xz6OGVCdov8[/ame][/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

I think this should get locked down before we're all walking around with icepicks poking out of our ears.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

[YOUTUBE]tAnojTvyc0g&list=RD02K2MgZl0ZmFI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

Song that never ends triggered this memory.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

when i was younger i use to do a monkey flip over the couch when i heard the train coming on late at night.....its the soul trainnnnnnnn

p.s. i am trying to balance this thread out....lol....with tha good stuff


[YOUTUBE]vjjNc24zKEw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

i cant help it yall the words music and 1974 and steve miller band set me off on a path...lol


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

elkhound is shakin his desk chair and his rumpus


[YOUTUBE]rq_pJDVrVoQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

Well, ANYTHING by ABBA lol

[youtube]G8bm6XlxuCY[/youtube]


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

elkhound said:


> elkhound is shakin his desk chair and his rumpus
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]rq_pJDVrVoQ[/YOUTUBE]


See? Twerking has been around F-O-R-E-V-E-R.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Raeven said:


> See? Twerking has been around F-O-R-E-V-E-R.



i told them that but people wouldnt listen.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Raeven said:


> See? Twerking has been around F-O-R-E-V-E-R.



[YOUTUBE]dCEuQ3u7mJw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

I don't think I can top muskrat for worst lyrics, so now I'm going for most annoying ever. :heh:

[YOUTUBE]N_PLWqnfFgU[/YOUTUBE]

Don't make me post more!


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

[YOUTUBE]imhDevlc9OM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

one of the sexiest women in the 70's and still is today



[YOUTUBE]WM7-PYtXtJM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

[YOUTUBE]NSfOB8ANdWU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

[YOUTUBE]HjZmSkUL6Ws[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

[YOUTUBE]3zWP1V9Eo0c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

doodlemom said:


> [YOUTUBE]tAnojTvyc0g&list=RD02K2MgZl0ZmFI[/YOUTUBE]


 I might have to shoot myself in the head after this one. :trollface


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

elkhound said:


> one of the sexiest women in the 70's and still is today
> 
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]WM7-PYtXtJM[/YOUTUBE]


Wrong thread...... this is awesome music!


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

I'm surprised that "Don't Worry; Be Happy" hasn't made it to this list yet! Bobby McFarland? Warning: DON'T Youtube it! It'll be stuck in your mind FOREVER!!!


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

LOL!!!

[youtube]qzPcMzy4WI8[/youtube]


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

nehimama said:


> I'm surprised that "Don't Worry; Be Happy" hasn't made it to this list yet! Bobby McFarland? Warning: DON'T Youtube it! It'll be stuck in your mind FOREVER!!!


Yeah, I had to stop listening to them after "Punk Rock Girl", and that is the song that is in my head this morning! :runforhills:


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

lonelytree said:


> Wrong thread...... this is awesome music!



yes it is awesome music......i was jacking this thread with good music to give balance and keep the world from flying off its axis....roflmao.....i want to post the song chains but i am sure it would get me after school detention.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Now I have the Llama song in my head!!! Arggg!!!! 

My students will love it!!!


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

I admit it... I'm fond of the Llama Song. :ashamed:


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Here is one. And if you look close at the length you will see lasts for TEN HOURS.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5r-_RV8q6aI"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5r-_RV8q6aI[/ame]


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

A Charleston Chew would go great with 10 hours of fluffy unicorn.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

elkhound said:


> [YOUTUBE]3zWP1V9Eo0c[/YOUTUBE]


I really like this song!!!!:croc:


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

Sock it to me! [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BCV6paTXyCU[/ame]


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

Y gotta have a membership card to get inside..... [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LzaZkRnrQA8[/ame]


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

I had to..... so sorry.

[YOUTUBE]jofNR_WkoCE[/YOUTUBE]

:heh:


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2013)

Jo-Jo the dog face boy by Annette Funicello!!!
A sampling:
Saturday night at
The high school dance
A fella comes in
Wearing baggy pants

He starts to sing
Like a wounded hound
And the gals all screamed
And gathered round

[CHORUS]
Bow wow, bow wow
Jo-Jo, the dog-faced boy
Bow wow, bow wow
Jo-Jo, the dog-faced boy

Eyes bugged out
Through a patch of wool
His face hung down
Like a Boston bull


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

lonelytree said:


> I had to..... so sorry.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]jofNR_WkoCE[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> :heh:


Sorry but I LOVE LOVE LOVE this song and have to watch the video almost daily just to get my fox fix. What does that fox say, teeheee.


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

My vote so far, is for Muskrat Love. It was horrible way back in a day, and even worse now!!

I have 2 hated songs that come to mind. The first is "Sometimes when we touch" by Dan Hill. Lyrics sound like a 9 year old made them up. Really hate it at 2:30 when he gets all wound up in breaking the girl. UGH! Just horrible!!

The other is "Wrap it up" by the Fabulous Thunderbirds. Swarmy is the word that comes to mind. Like girls are just pieces of meat. Yuck.


----------

